
HabitLab: Build better habits online by curbing time wasted from Stanford - yarapavan
https://habitlab.stanford.edu/
======
yarapavan
Github repo -
[https://github.com/habitlab/habitlab](https://github.com/habitlab/habitlab)

Sub Reddit -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/habitlab/](https://www.reddit.com/r/habitlab/)

